# mark on chin of red belly?



## Jake79 (Feb 4, 2003)

Hi... I came home from work tonight and one of my 8 inch red bellies has a squarish mark on his chin?? It isn't a bite or anything. One of the big plants was up rooted floating on top I was thinking maybe he just got spooked today and hit his head on the glass? It wouldn't be an infection or some diese would it? My guess would be hitting the glass. But just making sure
Thanks guys


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

It shouldn't get infected from bumping the glass.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Yup. You answered your own question. Just add a little aquarium salt to be safe.


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

yup, "chimple" as people nicknamed them.. Should go away. If it doesn't, it'll form into a calouse.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Nothing to be worried about. Ocasionally your P will get spooked and make a Mad dash across your tank without regard of bumping of scraping against something. There shouldnt be any problems as long as you take good care of your water :







:


----------



## Jake79 (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks guys.... just being safe I was pretty sure it just bumped the glass


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2003)

one of my baby fish have that too


----------



## RHOMULOUS (Jan 19, 2003)

Probably got it from smacking his face into the tank. It may form into a calouse. Some aquarium salt should take care of it.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

My 5 inch red belly has the same thing, except it looks white, which is making me worried about the possibility of it being infected... I already added some aquarium salt... what else can I do? Also, when should I be worried if it's still there? He's a great fish and i dont want him dying on me.. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

"My 5 inch red belly has the same thing, except it looks white" - Kolbenschlag

I wouldn't worry too much, Melafix is a good treatment that you could try, but I seriously doubt that any long term harm will come to your fish.
The fact that it is white suggests that it might br a fungus, so I would keep a close eye on the situation, and pics would be helpful for a more definate identification of the problem.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

He wont let me get a good pic of it.. but it looks to be getting worse. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

> Just add a little aquarium salt to be safe.


u got that answer early on this post








try some medications(specific kinds), get a good aquarium book and look up diseases


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Already tried aquarium salt... it had no effect.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I got a few pics of my P, but i can figure out how to upload with the new format of the board... anyone know how?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

try sending them to Xenon


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

I cant figure out how to upload, so this is the best I could do... I hope it helps.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Wow, now Im getting creative...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

He Kolbenschlag, that picture is pretty dark...
Do you want me to Photoshop it a bit, so it's a bit clearer???


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

If you think that would help... thanks a lot man... had to take it while he was sleeping... lol


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, the quality hasn't improved, but I think it's clearer this way.










btw: you're welcome









And really don't know what it is, though. Thank god I never had any sick fish yet *knock, knock*
Sorry, wish I could help you out...


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks for the help, hopefully someone will know what to do... I lowered the water temp a little... I've heard warmer water causes more fungus. I'd go to the pet store If I wasn't snowed in by this damn blizzard....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

looks to me like fungus, it should be easy to treat.
but a better pic would be good.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I edited Kolbenschlag's picture, but my damn host's server seems to be down again


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

reds get that bump on thier chin from rubbing up the glass... i call it the "i want out chin" i think the p's swim up and down the glass cause they want out of thier tank.







. it sould go away. but if he continues rubbing up and downt the glass then it wont go away so fast. it useualy lasts 2-3 weeks. sometimes longer.


----------



## Kolbenschlag (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah, I figured that's what it was from marco. My first RBP had it when I first got him. This guy who has it now is still getting used to the tank.... he smacks the glass all the time. Oh well, as soon as everything around here opens up again (maybe tomorrow) Ill go get some kind of medication.


----------

